# Class War to return to Henley Regatta - after 27 years



## solidyeoman (Apr 10, 2012)

POSTER HERE
http://anarchistmedia.wordpress.com/2012/04/10/sink-the-rich-henley-royal-regatta-2012/


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 10, 2012)

And your point is?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2012)

the title says it all, equationgirl


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 10, 2012)

But does the OP agree? Disagree? What?

I thought it was customary to express some opinion rather than just posting an article.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 10, 2012)

I really enjoyed the Bonzo Dog Doo Dah band 40th reunion


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 10, 2012)

That sounds like it was written by someone who went to public school


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 10, 2012)

It's not written by the chap who went to public school in Australia, disrupted the race on Saturday and then bleated that he thought he'd be stopped by race officials before the race began, so it wasn't really his fault, is it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> But does the OP agree? Disagree? What?
> 
> I thought it was customary to express some opinion rather than just posting an article.


is it?


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 10, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> is it?


From the FAQs:
'*Posts containing nothing more than links to websites or video files *are not permitted. Please explain the nature and relevance of the linked content as a courtesy to users. Do not post up huge reams of *cut and paste text*, but make things easier for others by summarising the article and including a link to the unabridged version.'


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 10, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> is it?


 
http://karmacoach.wordpress.com/2012/01/04/expressing-opinions/


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> From the FAQs:
> '*Posts containing nothing more than links to websites or video files *are not permitted. Please explain the nature and relevance of the linked content as a courtesy to users. Do not post up huge reams of *cut and paste text*, but make things easier for others by summarising the article and including a link to the unabridged version.'


oh dear. 

if we're reduced to observing the faq urban will be dull as ditchwater


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> http://karmacoach.wordpress.com/2012/01/04/expressing-opinions/


what's your opinion of the link you posted and what is its relevance to the topick under discussion?


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 10, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> oh dear.
> 
> if we're reduced to observing the faq urban will be dull as ditchwater


Someone got pulled up for it the other day - if urban is a discussion board, threads should have content to discuss rather than random links to other sites.

Personally, I think the material being linked to is a 'jolly jape' by some posh twats under the guise of a 'class war' - I'm genuinely interested in what the OP thinks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Someone got pulled up for it the other day - if urban is a discussion board, threads should have content to discuss rather than random links to other sites.
> 
> Personally, I think the material being linked to is a 'jolly jape' by some posh twats under the guise of a 'class war' - I'm genuinely interested in what the OP thinks.


and your opinion's based on what? what facts have you drawn this conclusion from?


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 10, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> and your opinion's based on what? what facts have you drawn this conclusion from?


From the link posted by the OP, including the writing style.

What's your opinion, or are you just going to pick holes in what I post?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> From the link posted by the OP, including the writing style.
> 
> What's your opinion, or are you just going to pick holes in what I post?


i wasn't aware i had to have an opinion on the issue before asking questions about your view on the subject.

on what do you base your conclusion that it's 'a jolly jape' organised by some 'posh twats'?

specifically, what is the basis for your believing the organisers upper- or upper-middle class? i mean, it's not like ian bone's hid his life story behind a wall of silence or anything.


----------



## Riklet (Apr 11, 2012)

it made me laugh vaguely, the "jolly jape" but the whole _chortle chortle eton fag sodomy chortle chortle_ is a bit tired really isn't it? that said, ian bone certainly has a way with words, hard not to chortle chortle a bit even...


----------



## JimW (Apr 11, 2012)

This is the protest announcement forum, so no opinion needed, innit?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Apr 11, 2012)

So what?


----------



## spliff (Apr 11, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> That sounds like it was written by someone who went to public school





> *‘*When someone tried to protest at Henley  a few years ago Stephen punched a *whole* in the side of their canoe with his bare fist’.


Golly gosh I whope not.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 11, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> That sounds like it was written by someone who went to public school


 
Yes, a lot of such material does ime.


----------



## elfman (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm not too keen on the whole bum sex thing as I think it comes across as a bit homophobic, but the gif made me lol


----------



## elfman (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm like a lot of the new gifs on AMP actually. Not been on there for a while


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 11, 2012)

Another eighties reunion tour? More importantly, when will Jimmy the Hoover get back together?


----------



## TopCat (Apr 11, 2012)

Henly was the most effective action CW ever undertook. By the very nature of simply announcing the event, hundreds of fully tooled up riot police swamped the village along with hundreds of punks and general neer do wells. The Henley types definitely had their parade pissed upon. It was a great day out. 

But 27 years ago? it can't be!


----------



## Wilf (Apr 11, 2012)

Genuine Q: have CW got the numbers to pull this off?  As always, obviously, you hope it will pull people in and the thing will gather its own momentum, but you still need a core.  Not been involved in this stuff for a bit, but I have the impression numbers were low for the last couple of 'bashes'.


----------



## elfman (Apr 11, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Genuine Q: have CW got the numbers to pull this off? As always, obviously, you hope it will pull people in and the thing will gather its own momentum, but you still need a core. Not been involved in this stuff for a bit, but I have the impression numbers were low for the last couple of 'bashes'.


Class War don't even exist anymore. So I'd guess not unless the non-aligned anarchists decide to get involved. I reckon about 20 people will turn up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Henly was the most effective action CW ever undertook. By the very nature of simply announcing the event, hundreds of fully tooled up riot police swamped the village along with hundreds of punks and general neer do wells. The Henley types definitely had their parade pissed upon. It was a great day out.
> 
> But 27 years ago? it can't be!


time flies when you're having fun


----------



## manny-p (Apr 11, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Genuine Q: have CW got the numbers to pull this off? As always, obviously, you hope it will pull people in and the thing will gather its own momentum, but you still need a core. Not been involved in this stuff for a bit, but I have the impression numbers were low for the last couple of 'bashes'.


No.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 11, 2012)

AFAIK I am the only (marginally) active former CWer in the area, and even I won't be there, so I am not holding out a lot of hope. I hope I am wrong, but Ians strategy, of announcing whatever comes into his head, and then seeing what happens, just ain't going to do it.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 12, 2012)

Should have added to the title: 'Warning! Not for Dullards Who Take Themselves Too Seriously'.

I had a chortle.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 12, 2012)

I occasionally pop down to henley during regatta time, to get pissed and laugh at the posh people.  might I get caught in the cross fire?

Then again, if someone happens to knock out the cunty toff who tried to pick me up and put me in a bin when I'd sneaked my way into an enclosure in 2005, there's a drink in it for them...


----------



## Geri (Apr 12, 2012)

I've been too, had a fanstastic time drinking free champagne and Pimms all day. Never saw any rowing, mind you. Sarah Kennedy was the only famous person I saw. Henley itself seemed very quaint.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 14, 2012)

Geri said:


> I've been too, had a fanstastic time drinking free champagne and Pimms all day. Never saw any rowing, mind you. Sarah Kennedy was the only famous person I saw. Henley itself seemed very quaint.


Next time expect a glass in your face with class war on the rampage


----------



## Onket (Apr 14, 2012)

Geri said:


> Never saw any rowing, mind you.


 
What kind of rowing?

row 2  (r
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
_v._ *rowed*, *row·ing*, *rows*
_v.__intr._ _Nautical_
To propel a boat with or as if with oars.
_v.__tr._
*1. * _Nautical_
*a. * To propel (a boat) with or as if with oars.
*b. * To carry in or on a boat propelled by oars.
*c. * To use (a specified number of oars or people deploying them).
*2. * To propel or convey in a manner resembling rowing of a boat.
*3. * _Sports_
*a. * To pull (an oar) as part of a racing crew.
*b. * To race against by rowing.

row 3 (rou)
_n._
*1. * A boisterous disturbance or quarrel; a brawl. See Synonyms at brawl.
*2. * An uproar; a great noise.
_intr.v._ *rowed*, *row·ing*, *rows*
To take part in a quarrel, brawl, or uproar.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 14, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Next time expect a glass in your face with class war on the rampage


 
What a stupid thing to say , sounds like glassing women is supposed to be funny and condoned by Class War


----------



## manny-p (Apr 14, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> What a stupid thing to say , sounds like glassing women is supposed to be funny and condoned by Class War


You ever heard of a joke.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 14, 2012)

manny-p said:


> You ever heard of a joke.


 
I have but I don't think you have. Here is a clue;  jokes are  supposed to be funny.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 14, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> I have but I don't think you have. Here is a clue; jokes are supposed to be funny.


Fuck sake stop whinging. p.s- I support class war


----------



## Geri (Apr 14, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Next time expect a glass in your face with class war on the rampage


 
I very much doubt that, somehow.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 14, 2012)

Geri said:


> I very much doubt that, somehow.


Out of interest did you take that as a joke? (even if it was a piss poor one)


----------



## Geri (Apr 14, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Out of interest did you take that as a joke? (even if it was a piss poor one)


 
Well, it made me laugh.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 14, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> What a stupid thing to say , sounds like glassing women is supposed to be funny and condoned by Class War


apologise please.


----------



## abstract1 (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## weepiper (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## manny-p (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 14, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> But does the OP agree? Disagree? What?
> 
> I thought it was customary to express some opinion rather than just posting an article.



It's in the protest forum. You can advertise protests here. There is no obligation to offer an opinion also (in fact, in its earlier carnation discussion was banned!). I'm assuming you've just surfed in from new posts so don't know which forum you're in. Or you are ignorant of the history and nature of this particular section of the boards.


----------



## abstract1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you Father [/nods]


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 14, 2012)

You're welcome [/fiddles with dog collar]


----------



## articul8 (Apr 15, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> You're welcome [/fiddles with children]


----------



## Frances Lengel (Apr 15, 2012)

Have the sportswear / t shirt manufacturer Henley's got anything to do with Henley regatta?


----------



## sim667 (Apr 19, 2012)

Disrupting a posho's boat race. That will change the world


----------



## Ungrateful (Apr 19, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Disrupting a posho's boat race. That will change the world


 Oh good the Perfectionist Fallacy. Unless something instantly and completely ends all oppression everywhere then it's not worth doing. Maybe it's worth doing, because it is (albeit in a  very small way) a form of contesting the power of the dominant elites and giving confidence to those of us who are usually subjugated, ignored and/or patronised, and we have a good laugh at the same time. If there are other events/activities you are involved in on the same day that do this (and better), then by all means let us know and people might want to join that instead. . . .


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Apr 19, 2012)

It's just shit.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 19, 2012)

Next they'll be storming the ritz purely to divide and conquer the financial elite by disrupting tea and cake time!

Or disrupting the cucumber supply line, just so THEY cannot have sandwhiches


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Or they could sit on their collective arses, moaning on the internet.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 19, 2012)

No smiling comrades. No fun-having.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 19, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Disrupting a posho's boat race. That will change the world


 
Do it for shits n giggles mainly.
Maybe put a bit of fear into the hearts of the ruling class. To remind those that seperate themselves from us that we are here and we are coming for them. "we have no demands, our banners read only behold your future executioners" as Ian Bone has put it.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 19, 2012)

> Maybe put a bit of fear into the hearts of the ruling class


 
Whut?  They'll be embarrassed for you at the very most.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 19, 2012)

pinkmonkey said:


> Whut? They'll be embarrassed for you at the very most.


 
Depends how far you go


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 19, 2012)

I see no problem with pissing on some posh fucks parade tbh.  Good on em.


----------



## youngian (Apr 19, 2012)

As long as they do not inherit large amounts of wealth and paid a maximum wage linked to a minimum wage ratio, I don't care what posh people get up to at weekends.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 19, 2012)

The only thing I disagree with is that its called a regatta.

Its not a fucking regatta, its rowing, regattas need sails!


----------



## cantsin (Apr 20, 2012)

sim667 said:


> The only thing I disagree with is that its called a regatta.
> 
> Its not a fucking regatta, its rowing, regattas need sails!


 
bully for you old boy, now maybe get back to trawling for fwiends to accompany you to the Deller show, you're only making a nuisance of yourself here.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 20, 2012)

2/10


----------



## The Black Hand (Apr 26, 2012)

elfman said:


> I'm not too keen on the whole bum sex thing as I think it comes across as a bit homophobic, but the gif made me lol


 This is good imho 

The combined efforts of the ultra left and some anarchists amount to predictable jack shit.

What will happen I do not know, but thats the thing. This amounts to something new given the endless sterile routine social democratic cliche that passes for the political efforts of the ultra left  and some anarchists.


----------



## cantsin (Apr 27, 2012)

sim667 said:


> 2/10


 
massive bell.


----------



## JHE (Apr 27, 2012)

The Black Hand said:


> This amounts to something new given the endless sterile routine social democratic cliche that passes for the political efforts of the ultra left and some anarchists.


 
You really think this is new?

It reminds me of a local club which specialises in 'retro' nights.  Many of the customers are young students, I'm told.  They have 80s music, 70s music...  I think it's called Flares, but I could be wrong.

This Henley thing is a reenactment of a protest in the 1980s.  Some bored nostalgic middle-aged ex-CWers want briefly to relive their youth and hope that the fashion for things 'retro' will draw in some people under the age of 30.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 27, 2012)

cantsin said:


> massive bell.


 4/10


----------



## HST (Apr 30, 2012)

The Black Hand said:


> This is good imho
> 
> The combined efforts of the ultra left and some anarchists amount to predictable jack shit.
> 
> What will happen I do not know, but thats the thing. This amounts to something new given the endless sterile routine social democratic cliche that passes for the political efforts of the ultra left and some anarchists.


Mixed feelings and whilst I doubt that many will rally to the Class War banner it would be nice to see a bit of dissent at what is just the ruling classes celebration of themselves.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Season_(society)#The_Season_in_London


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 1, 2012)

JHE said:


> This Henley thing is a reenactment of a protest in the 1980s. Some bored nostalgic middle-aged ex-CWers want briefly to relive their youth and hope that the fashion for things 'retro' will draw in some people under the age of 30.


 
Like these?


----------



## butchersapron (May 1, 2012)

Do they look like middle aged ex class war types? If not, what's your point?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 1, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Do they look like middle aged ex class war types? If not, what's your point?


 
Some bored nostalgic middle-aged ex-CWers want briefly to relive their youth and hope that the fashion for things 'retro' will draw in some people under the age of 30.

Protest as fashion.


----------



## butchersapron (May 1, 2012)

Why did you quote something saying something entirely different then? And what retro fashion? No one wore that uniform in the 80s - youtube of germans has brought that about since j18. And_ oh no_, people who were trying to do stuff in the 80s are still trying to do stuff today! The dastards! They must be doing it for 30+ years as a fashion statement.

The anti-anarchist sneers on here recently have been a fucking embrassment. Put your (no doubt crippled by years of manual labour and thus earning the right to sneer) back into it ffs.


----------



## TopCat (May 2, 2012)

I was dressed very smart casual on the Henley Regatta jollyas were many of the comrades. We were trying to show up the crusty punk types.


----------



## kenny g (May 3, 2012)

Wasn't at Henley but was always nicely turned out. Can remember Birmingham RTS - most of my crustified pals were turned back at New Street so missed the day. I think it was as a follow on to that tendency that J18 encourage peeps to wear ties and jackets so as to blend in to proceedings.
All these allegations of retro etc etc miss the main point. Little appears to have actually changed in the last 25 odd years. The sneering rich still have their jollies. I think now most of us, well I couldn't, afford to dress up too smart. Have a nice linen jacket that I might be able to squeeze into from years back though.

What i noticed from M26 last year was how semi-nourished and badly shod most of the protestors I met at one of the bases were. Maybe vegans, or perhaps just skint.


----------



## Ungrateful (May 14, 2012)

Hmmm, seems Ian Bone's called off the Henley protest. I don't want to sound too critical, as I've long admired Bone's humotous, acerbic targeting of the powerful - but he does seem to be calling a lot of demonstrations/actions which are then cancelled to concentrate on his next big enthusiasm (Pasty protests, running as London mayor, return to Eton, Henley etc). It does give the impression of unreliability and flakiness.


----------



## chilango (May 14, 2012)

Ungrateful said:


> Hmmm, seems Ian Bone's called off the Henley protest. I don't want to sound too critical, as I've long admired Bone's humotous, acerbic targeting of the powerful - but he does seem to be calling a lot of demonstrations/actions which are then cancelled to concentrate on his next big enthusiasm (Pasty protests, running as London mayor, return to Eton, Henley etc). It does give the impression of unreliability and flakiness.


 
To be fair Bone's been like that for donkey's years. 

Slinging the calls out there and seeing which materialise.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2012)

chilango said:


> To be fair Bone's been like that for donkey's years.
> 
> Slinging the calls out there and seeing which materialise.


i'd also rather have someone who has too many ideas in the movement than people who don't have a clew.


----------



## chilango (May 14, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i'd also rather have someone who has too many ideas in the movement than people who don't have a clew.


 
Aye.

Some of Bone's stuff over the years has been good fun.

Some embarrassing.

...and some downright stupid.

But all a million times better than another march and rally thru' a town centre.


----------



## solidyeoman (May 14, 2012)

chilango said:


> Aye.
> 
> Some of Bone's stuff over the years has been good fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## solidyeoman (May 14, 2012)

The Henley regatta action called off to concentrate on May Bumps at cambridge on June 16th..........quite a storm brewing up for those who have missed it .............www.ianbone.wordpress.com    and Battleship Bob and a swan called Mr.Asbo are right in the mix.........


----------



## Nice one (May 15, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i'd also rather have someone who has too many ideas in the movement than people who don't have a clew.


it's not about the ideas though is it, it's how those ideas get translated into effective action. Bone can have all the brilliant ideas in the world (one a month is still pretty impressive going) but it needs a group to organise and put into practice those ideas. This is what i always thought alarm was for?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 15, 2012)

Nice one said:


> it's not about the ideas though is it, it's how those ideas get translated into effective action. Bone can have all the brilliant ideas in the world (one a month is still pretty impressive going) but it needs a group to organise and put into practice those ideas. This is what i always thought alarm was for?


You'd have to talk to someone in alarm


----------



## Nice one (May 15, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> You'd have to talk to someone in alarm


 
is alarm no more then?

just looked at the agm agenda. Did they go for option 2b? Is there going to be a statment like WAG put out? Sounds a bit  ominous if in the group's agenda it is proposing "...whatever starts to emerge from the wreckage of ALARM can get moving?"

_If we decide ALARM will continue then we shall have a break and move on to section 2.a_
_If we decide ALARM will NOT continue then we shall have a break and move on to section 2.b_

_Section 2.a The Relaunch of ALARM_
_Route 2b – ALARM folds and is disbanded_

http://www.soundthealarm.org.uk/alarm’s-future-13th-may-2012-agm-1/


----------



## love detective (May 15, 2012)

at least their break was guaranteed whatever the outcome


----------



## Citizen66 (May 16, 2012)

chilango said:


> To be fair Bone's been like that for donkey's years.
> 
> Slinging the calls out there and seeing which materialise.



On his blog he says "Upsurge  of interest in  CLASS WAR  sees a meeting in Middlesboro of folks from York, Durham, Newcastle, Doncaster and Tees side this saturday afternoon at 2pm." 

http://ianbone.wordpress.com/2012/05/15/northern-class-war-meeting-in-middlesborough-on-saturday/

There is a meeting this saturday, but afaik it has nothing to do with Class War.


----------



## barney_pig (May 16, 2012)

Nice one said:


> is alarm no more then?
> 
> just looked at the agm agenda. Did they go for option 2b? Is there going to be a statment like WAG put out? Sounds a bit ominous if in the group's agenda it is proposing "...whatever starts to emerge from the wreckage of ALARM can get moving?"
> 
> ...


I have these books, isn't the outcome decided on the roll of a D6?


----------



## The Black Hand (May 17, 2012)

Ungrateful said:


> Hmmm, seems Ian Bone's called off the Henley protest. I don't want to sound too critical, as I've long admired Bone's humotous, acerbic targeting of the powerful - but he does seem to be calling a lot of demonstrations/actions which are then cancelled to concentrate on his next big enthusiasm (Pasty protests, running as London mayor, return to Eton, Henley etc). It does give the impression of unreliability and flakiness.


 
I think this is a reflection of Ian's humanity - and the political myths there are out there, of having something perfect (the purist politicos who  wait for something perfect & end up doing nothing), that doesn't change its mind, that is correct regardless of the changing conditions and possibilities on the ground, which in my mind is not possible because it is not humanistic.

I agree that it is not ideal, but Ian is adapting to the political terrain/possibilities there are.


----------



## JHE (May 17, 2012)

It's cancellation as humanistic praxis.


----------



## chilango (May 17, 2012)

_negation_ innit.

or possibily _aufhebengefung_.


----------



## JimW (May 17, 2012)

chilango said:


> _negation_ innit.
> 
> or possibily _aufhebengefung_.


bless you


----------



## The Black Hand (May 18, 2012)

JHE said:


> It's cancellation as humanistic praxis.


 Praxis moves; sometimes forwards, sometimes backwards, sometimes keeping still, and blends of this depending upon the situation. What is definately useless is failing to try, such as being content with membership of a pure group that eases your conscience and blinds you to the political realities of your inaction and lack of praxis.


----------



## love detective (May 18, 2012)

The Black Hand said:


> Praxis moves; sometimes forwards, sometimes backwards, sometimes keeping still, and blends of this depending upon the situation.


----------



## chilango (May 18, 2012)

The Black Hand said:


> Praxis moves; sometimes forwards, sometimes backwards, sometimes keeping still, and blends of this depending upon the situation. What is definately useless is failing to try, such as being content with membership of a pure group that eases your conscience and blinds you to the political realities of your inaction and lack of praxis.


 
That's reification there comrade...


----------



## butchersapron (May 18, 2012)

It's a thing independent of human social activity - it moves on its own. Much like the capitalist system._ Dia-mat of the mind comrades._


----------



## TopCat (May 18, 2012)

We never used all these long words in Class War back in those heady days of the eighties.


----------



## butchersapron (May 18, 2012)

Was it TBH that claimed that working class people smell because of their jobs - it wasn't their fault if they turned up to stuff reeking?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2012)

TopCat said:


> We never used all these long words in Class War back in those heady days of the eighties.


few of us used any of these long words in cw in the 90s and indeed 00s.


----------



## The Black Hand (May 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Was it TBH that claimed that working class people smell because of their jobs - it wasn't their fault if they turned up to stuff reeking?


 I did describe an objective reality of employment in some trades eg. gutting fish, fish factories, fish and chip shops. This is not contraversial.


----------



## The Black Hand (May 21, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> few of us used any of these long words in cw in the 90s and indeed 00s.


 you don't understand what words mean Pickman. Move on.


----------



## The Black Hand (May 21, 2012)

TopCat said:


> We never used all these long words in Class War back in those heady days of the eighties.


 30 years ago nearly my friend and we are not in Class War now are we. If you want a few easy words like fek, pis and so on they are easy to supply. But seriously, political discussion and understanding IS different to propaganda work, though I agree that they can be similar too at different levels.

I see what I do as Class War political work. Is it necessary? it depends on your viewpoint, but the ultra left on U75 are disengenuous about their ideas/interventions/practice around here so I'm not particularly bothered. U75 is the ONLy area of their poltiical practice, they do nothing that matters anywhere else, they lead no campaigns, no class struggles, and its an irony that avowedly 'workerist groups' have no influence that matters in any dispute (I'm excluding the IWW here). You decide what the political realities are, I have


----------



## love detective (May 21, 2012)

TBH doing a class struggle earlier


----------



## manny-p (May 21, 2012)

class tune that


----------



## love detective (May 21, 2012)

if you're doing a class struggle you need a class tune


----------



## The Black Hand (May 21, 2012)

Lovey, you do repeat yourself...


----------



## The Black Hand (May 21, 2012)

There is a new Class War publication,* Class War; To be, or not, to be* _that is the question_ with a new essay on the life and times of Class War.

Including up to date political commentary on the state of the movement by The Friends of Class War. You can either get it from all good bookshops and social centres, or pm me for a copy, or go see Amazon (join up the link);

http://www.   amazon.co.uk/Class-Wa...GKYC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337591713&sr=8-1


----------



## Citizen66 (May 21, 2012)

Now who's repeating themself?

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/class-war.293510/page-3#post-11189431


----------



## manny-p (May 21, 2012)

love detective said:


> if you're doing a class struggle you need a class tune


that goes without saying


----------



## love detective (May 21, 2012)

The Black Hand said:


> Lovey, you do repeat yourself...


 
you put your left leg in, your left leg out, in out in out, do an up to date political commentary on the state of the movement, and shake it all about, you do the hokey cokey and you turn around, that's what it's all about...


----------



## The Black Hand (May 21, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Now who's repeating themself?
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/class-war.293510/page-3#post-11189431


 Different thread/forum so its entirely different my friend, staying relevant *within* a thread without repeating is the key.


----------



## The Black Hand (May 21, 2012)

For those who haven't seen it, here's a bit of action and the sexualisation of women involved in political activity; http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...l-protagonist-weeks-infamous-YouTube-hit.html

 I do hope that Emily and others can get to the bumps on June 16th (join up the link); http://ianbone.  wordpress.com/2012/05/14/anarchists-to-stick-oar-in-at-he-bumps/


----------



## Citizen66 (May 21, 2012)

Why have you broken the link to Ian's blog? He's hardly on the hostile list, is he?


----------



## The Black Hand (May 21, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Why have you broken the link to Ian's blog? He's hardly on the hostile list, is he?


 Because you get banned for repeatedly linking to blogs. Even sympathetic ones.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 21, 2012)

The Black Hand said:


> Because you get banned for repeatedly linking to blogs. Even sympathetic ones.



Only if they think it's your own blog (spamming).


----------



## The Black Hand (May 21, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Only if they think it's your own blog (spamming).


 I know someone, clearly not Ian Bone, who was banned for linking to his blog...


----------

